# Stinky dog collar



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Does anyone have any tips on how to get that pungent smell out of a dog collar. I bathe my dog regularly and he doesn't smell in the least but his dog collar has got this awful smell. I've soaked the collar in vinegar then tried baking soda then Tide but to no avail!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Buy a new collar? 

Peroxide might help but you might damage the collar itself with soaking (or I'd suggest bleach but same thing). Letting it sit in the sun might work too.

Might be easier to get a new one. Next time take it off whenever your dog is wet or is going swimming.


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

I usually just chuck it in a warm wash with his towels, but you can try dishwashing .detergent with a nice smell as it's the oil on the skin that builds up & smells like that


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I put our collars in the dishwasher ....makes them smell nice and clean!!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Laurie said:


> I put our collars in the dishwasher ....makes them smell nice and clean!!!


This is what I do, too.


----------



## k9mom (Apr 23, 2009)

I throw ours in the washing machine.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I just throw it in the laundry, but I also have colors in colors that match the seasons so he only wears them a month at a time.


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

I hand wash ours with Dial hand soap, rinse thoroughly, and then let them dry in full sunlight. Works every time.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I used Dawn and a small brush.


----------



## sadiegold (Nov 3, 2010)

I mix up some oxy clean powder with very hot water and let it soak in a bowl for a while, its amazing how dirty the water gets.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Whenever Brooks gets a bath, his collar gets washed. Right now I am sure his collar smells as he rolled in dead deer bones on his walk tonight my husband said (I hugged him when I came home from work and I can still smell it)


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

We also put ours in the dishwasher, but only the nylon ones. They come out looking and smelling great! If you don't have a dishwasher, you can do it by hand with dish soap. We wash our leather collars by hand with Murphy's Oil Soap.


----------



## vertiman (Jun 17, 2009)

Happy said:


> Does anyone have any tips on how to get that pungent smell out of a dog collar. I bathe my dog regularly and he doesn't smell in the least but his dog collar has got this awful smell. I've soaked the collar in vinegar then tried baking soda then Tide but to no avail!


I don't know if I can help you get the stink out of the collar, but I got sick of the stinky collars and got both my girls a Dublin Dog all style no stink collar.

Lily's collar is going on a year old and it's good as new, no stink. Really solidly built collars, I can't recommend them enough, especially for Goldens.

https://www.dublindog.com/content/learn-more.php

Hope this helps!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

When I know the girls are going to be swimming, I have them wear waterproof collars. I like the Tilden collars by Olly Dog.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I toss the leashes and collars in the washing machine once a week with her towels and stuffed toys. Keeps everything clean and smelling good. 

If the odor is deep in your dog's collar, you may need to just buy a new one. I love the simple, cheap woven nylon ones. They come in pretty colours  and they dry quickly after swimming.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks, everyone for the great tips and solutions. I will try some until the collar no longer smells. I may try that Dublin Dog Collar too because swimming season is right around the corner.


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

Ditto on the Dublin Dog Collars. I am surprised more golden owners are not sporting them. My Midas has had a Dublin Dog Collar for over a year now and I cannot say enough about them either. They are super strong, made of like a rubber type material and the best thing yet, THEY DONT STINK! Bought one for Graham too. Great customer service too. Ya gotta get one! They should be standard issue when you get a golden. LOL!


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

i toss them in the washing machine with bedding and toys once a week. we use the martingale collars, so unless you make them tight, they are not tight around their necks where the air gets around them.


----------



## Almanac (Jan 26, 2011)

I would wash them in the washing machine.

If that didn't work I might try soaking in a mixture of bleach + water. Rinsing well and drying.

And.. how about spraying it with FreBreze?


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

My dogs do not wear their collars at home. Only when we head out. They also have "plastic" ones (covered nylon) for swimming so it does not hold an odor. I have heard people wash their collars. Once we went plastic for swimming, I never cared again. The nylon ones are not on them long enough at any one time to leave the odor on the dogs. I keep them outside so they air out, I don't notice a smell anymore. I used to that is for sure. Especially up north after they had been swimming.


----------

